
For those who aren’t quite sure why these media layoffs keep happening - longdefeat
https://twitter.com/JeremyLittau/status/1088503510184927233
======
chiph
> Classified ads were a damn boondoggle. $500 in a mid-metro to place a car
> ad.

A friend's parent just passed away. There is a state law that says that a
death notice must be published in the local paper so that unknown creditors
can be found. The paper charges $750 for a three-line notice that is published
weekly for four weeks. The executor/executrix must retain copies of the
notices as proof for the court.

------
imhelpingu
Right. The problem is _anything at all_ other than _people who had credibility
as their only asset have demonstrated repeatedly that they no longer have
credibility._

They will always come up with _absolutely anything_ other than "we stopped
objectively reporting on current events." _Anything but_ "we started
generating pages of entertainment-oriented crap and snarky opinion pieces that
a sophomore in college could have (easily) written."

------
Waterluvian
I feel so weird saying this at 32 but I'm new to Twitter. And I find these
tweet chains to tell a larger story really weird. We solved this problem
already.

------
matheweis
More or less a dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18994760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18994760)

